
July confirmed as hottest month recorded - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/05/world/hottest-july-on-record-climate-sci-intl/index.html
======
throwaway5752
_" Though there was a weak El Niño in place during the first part of 2019, it
is transitioning to a more neutral phase, making the extreme July temperatures
even more alarming."_

This is not going to get the coverage it should because of the shootings/8chan
and the trade war, but this is extremely, extremely bad.

